# TiVo displays "Important message"



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Just pressed the Tivo button and rather than going to the menu, I got the following:-



> Important message
> 
> Subject: TiVo's changing. Here's what you should know.
> From: The TiVo Team
> ...


Cool! 
Things are happening.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Also appears as a regular message under 'TiVo messages'


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

qwiki said:


> Things are happening.


Not for Tivos in non-cable areas they're not.


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

spitfires said:


> Not for Tivos in non-cable areas they're not.


True, but as one of those people not in a cabled area, I have to admit to still being excited about the VM/Tivo arrangement and mainly as Tivo is coming back and very interested to see how it all plays out for those of you who can get it.

I'll just sit in hope that there will be an alternative for us non cabled area people at some point.

J.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

This sounds like a generic message to all TiVo users ... is there a "special" message pending for those of us who signed up on RoyFox's list here ... do we need to sign up on this web page as well?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

got my message, though registered on that site on Friday. Just waiting on my phone call now.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> This sounds like a generic message to all TiVo users ... is there a "special" message pending for those of us who signed up on RoyFox's list here...


Doubt it. Too much work to send a specific message to only those units whose numbers match the list. I assume anyway [/QUOTE]


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I have not received this message on my Tivo. Is this because I have already registered with Roy Fox and both virgin Tivo sites? Or have they just lost my records?

Coincidentally, and just before seeing this thread, I just called Virgin on a different matter and asked them for any news on my new Tivo. The lady I was put through to said no installs would be before March. And no mention of any special offer. I'm hoping she was just misinformed.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Sounds to be misinformed, as the message clearly says S1 owners are going to get a very special offer 
Suppose the install date could be correct though as depending on demand and such and how many engineers per area are fully trained at launch.


----------



## m1ke (May 3, 2002)

>TV package and a brand new TiVo box at a very special price.
Find out more and be one of the first to get this offer at
virginmedia.com/tivoupgrade 

....so you go online, and guess what, the service still is not actually available yet. its just another sign up for information screen (that we've all already done)

quite frankly i am getting very ******* off with virgin, they should either bring out the the new Tivo or not, give is an upgrade offer, or dont, just do something! instead of all this 'ooh you got heare early' marketing crap (from the previous virgin tivo page).

I love my S1 tivo and would like to ditch Sky, but this has gone on too long now, if they dont bring the new box out in the next week or two i will very very reluctantly be upgrading to sky hd instead.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

m1ke said:


> ...or dont, just do something! instead of all this marketing crap


To be fair to VM, that's all they've _actually_ done so far. The actual marketing of the product hasn't happened at all yet.


----------



## m1ke (May 3, 2002)

...thats my point

they have been marketing this for ages now, promising the service last year, lots of press releases, lots of sign up for information...

..and

its still not here.....


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

anyone else notice the message has an expiry date of the 4th? may not mean anything but is that when this offer will close / we have had phone calls. 

in ref to waiting and delays i remember Sky advertising the HD boxes on tv for months even though they didn't actually have any. even a year after the box was on sale i still had to sign up on a waiting list before i actually got the box. 

the only thing with vm is the fact they haven't given any launch dates at all.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

m1ke said:


> ...thats my point ...they have been marketing this for ages now...


No they haven't.



> ..promising the service last year...


Technically that did happen; though it was 500 employees, but they did have to pay for it just like customers.



> .. lots of press releases..


Two is not my definiton of "a lot" 



> ...lots of sign up for information...


There's one form. Two if "ours" (ie for S1 owners) is different.



jonphil said:


> the only thing with vm is the fact they haven't given any launch dates at all.


Which is, of course, annoying.


----------



## m1ke (May 3, 2002)

>>Two is not my definiton of "a lot" 

i agree if there were only two but if you actually count the press releases refering to Tivo there were 10 in the last year


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

m1ke said:


> i agree if there were only two but if you actually count the press releases refering to Tivo there were 10 in the last year


No I don't. I'm only counting those that have been specifically _about_ Tivo and mention it in the title of the PR.

Erm... wrong.

One
Two

That's it.

Yes, there has been a lot of press _coverage_ and people talking to the press, but there has only been two _official_ Press Releases. Unless they forgot to put them all on the website I suppose


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You're both wrong, I count four, but two are the same so three.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

One in 2009 and one (repeated) in 2010. What's the other one?


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

Well, I can confirm the message reported as being sent to Tivo users was just that. My son (who uses his with Sky, as he's not in a cabled area) got the message as well - and hadn't registered on the Virgin site.

So it would appear this is a generic offering to all S1 users who can sign up to Virgin Media. I start to get bored with 'special price' promises - especially when after Roy's sterling (unpaid) work, we're all in the same boat regardless.

Time, as they say - will tell!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

okonski_uk said:


> So it would appear this is a generic offering to all S1 users who can sign up to Virgin Media. I start to get bored with 'special price' promises - especially when after Roy's sterling (unpaid) work, we're all in the same boat regardless.


Well, knowing VM's usual pricing strategy we may be in a seperate boat VM have reserved for people who are really really keen to get the new VM-TiVo and thus don't need to be offered much of an incentive to sign up! This would be consistent with the way they offer rates to new subscribers that are below the price people who've been with them for years have to pay.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> ...offer rates to new subscribers ....


Show me _any_ similar service that _doesn't_ offer cheaper rates to new subscribers! I'll bet you got one when you signed-up, didn't you? That's how these sorts of services work.

Yes, I do understand your point, but mine is that offering lower rates to new subscribers is not a new thing and is not exlcusive to VM.

Have you even _tried_ calling 'retentions' (150 then use "thinking of leaving" option) to see what current deals are available. That's how I got my current deal. And I did not have to issue any empty threats either.


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

okonski_uk said:


> Well, I can confirm the message reported as being sent to Tivo users was just that. My son (who uses his with Sky, as he's not in a cabled area) got the message as well - and hadn't registered on the Virgin site.
> 
> So it would appear this is a generic offering to all S1 users who can sign up to Virgin Media. I start to get bored with 'special price' promises - especially when after Roy's sterling (unpaid) work, we're all in the same boat regardless.
> 
> Time, as they say - will tell!


Perhaps the "special price" for all of you who are so rabid to get a new box is £399 install & £46.50 a month 

There was nothing ever said about the S1 deal being cheaper


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

okonski_uk said:


> So it would appear this is a generic offering to all S1 users who can sign up to Virgin Media. I start to get bored with 'special price' promises - especially when after Roy's sterling (unpaid) work, we're all in the same boat regardless


Well what else can they do? - not all Tivo users are on this forum and will therefore have even seen Roy's webpage. Should you get special treatment just because you happen to be registered on here?


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Show me _any_ similar service that _doesn't_ offer cheaper rates to new subscribers!


Indeed but why should it be better than the public offering?



cwaring said:


> Have you even _tried_ calling 'retentions' to see what current deals are available. That's how I got my current deal.


Yes but here you're not churning so that doesn't apply. You are a new subscriber. (Unless you are already on Virgin and just happen to have a Tivo life box stored in the attic and are trying to get a better deal by pretending you _aren't_ an existing Virgin customer!  )


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

childe said:


> I have not received this message on my Tivo. Is this because I have already registered with Roy Fox and both virgin Tivo sites? Or have they just lost my records?


My message has now arrived, better late than never.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Unfortunately all companies do the same, mobile phone, BT, SKY, Virgin, in fact anyone you can name always seems to give better offers to new customers.
It's all about increasing subscriber numbers and locking people into a x month contract as those figures can then be published in the annual report to say how many people they have.
Sky are always releasing how many new subscribers they have, but they don't include figures on how many people have left.
I'm only lucky in that having the S1 Tivo I'm hopefully going to get it before other people as Virgin (unlike Sky with HD) have decided existing customers will get Tivo before new people.

I'm not expecting any kind of offer as a new customer, just the same as every other S1 person is going to get. I wouldn't be surprised if I actually have to pay more for the installation or something.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I reckon they should filter us people still using TiVo on a daily basis out from these traitors who are just digging them out of the attic, and give US the best deal of all for our loyalty!


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

spitfires said:


> Well what else can they do? - not all Tivo users are on this forum and will therefore have even seen Roy's webpage. Should you get special treatment just because you happen to be registered on here?


Well actually that definitely WAS what was implied, in fact even explicitly stated that as existing S1 owners we as a group by registering were going to get an extra special deal.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

warrenrb said:


> I reckon they should filter us people still using TiVo on a daily basis out from these traitors who are just digging them out of the attic, and give US the best deal of all for our loyalty!


I just hope they are actually checking the details, as nothing on the tioupgrade page even says it's only open to S1 Tivo people or asks anything about S1.
The internet the way it is everyone who wants a Tivo will find that page and register on that part of the site.


----------

